# Mémoire Vive ne veut pas rentrer...!



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous ...! 

Je viens d'acheter 2 barrettes de mémoire vive question de booster mon vieux mac qui en a bien besoins , surtout avec leopard... 

Aprés avoir consulter mon manuel G5..... je me suis dis qu'installer soit même de la mémoire vive était un jeux d'enfant...!

 Mais petit problème, je n'arrive pas a les insérer dans leurs emplacements.
Je sais qu'il faut parfois forcer pour les insérer... mais là j'ai trop peur de défoncer la carte mère ou la barette...!

 je suis sûr que mes barrette sont bien compatibles avec mon mac, et d'être dans le bon sens avec l'encoche...

J'ai même essayé d'enlever mes anciennes barrettes pour voir si j'arrive a les remettre ....et beins vous savez quoi....je n'y arrive pas....ca crains serieu...!
Les clips ne veulent pas revenir...!

Ca m'embête d'aller chez Apple pour me faire placer 2 barrettes ram

Pour l'instant mon mac et débranché sans aucune mémoire depuis 5h et j'aimerais bien avoir qq conseils....

Merci d'avance de me dire si je dois vraiment forcer sans problème...!!!



Voilà je possède un power mac G5 bi pro 2g  (4 emplacements pour la ram)


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2008)

Tu as bien écarté les pivots en plastique sur les coté avant d'enfiler les barrettes ?

Si tu compares avec les anciennes barrettes, le connecteur est bien le même ?


----------



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

Salut... oui oui aucuns problème sur la ram même sens ... et les clips sont bien ouvert ...!
La ram rentre j'usqu'a la 1ere encoche sur les cotés ...le clips lui ce fixe a la deuxième...!

Tout est ok de ce point de vue là.... pour tester j'ai juste ouvert les clips sur une barrette deja installé... elle c'est  a peine éjecter j'ai essayé de la remettre... impossible....

je vois que la solution de forcer un peu plus... mais deja j'ai mis la patate , je voyais la carte mere bouger un peu...!

peut etre c'est plus solide que ca en a l'air...!


----------



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

oui oui aucuns problème sur la compatibilité de ma ram ....a 100% sur...!


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2008)

Il faut probablement appuyer très fort comme pour certains iMac G5 ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Alex 06 a dit:


> Salut... oui oui aucuns problème sur la ram même sens ... et les clips sont bien ouvert ...!
> La ram rentre j'usqu'a la 1ere encoche sur les cotés ...le clips lui ce fixe a la deuxième...!
> 
> Tout est ok de ce point de vue là.... pour tester j'ai juste ouvert les clips sur une barrette deja installé... elle c'est  a peine éjecter j'ai essayé de la remettre... impossible....
> ...





En fait faut vraiment éviter de forcer au milieu de la barrette, sinon ça résiste trop, alors plutôt à droite puis à gauche ou inversement, là en général ça va tout seul.


----------



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

merci pour vos réponses...!

wé... c'est ce que j'ai fait ... en tout cas ça me rassure...si apparamment c'est pas aussi facile que certaines personnes qui disent que ca ce fait en 1 clac... 

Bon il n'y a pas de subtilité faut forcer, bien sur les cotés, pivot ouvert...!
et bein sur ne pas toucher les broches et être un maximum déchargé en électricité statique

Je fonce...?


----------



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

Ou chez Apple demain matin.... la loose...!?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2008)

Alex 06 a dit:


> merci pour vos réponses...!
> 
> wé... c'est ce que j'ai fait ... en tout cas ça me rassure...si apparamment c'est pas aussi facile que certaines personnes qui disent que ca ce fait en 1 clac...
> 
> ...



Oui essaye à nouveau, mais bien un côté et puis l'autre après, pas les 2 en même temps.


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est ça !


----------



## Alex 06 (9 Décembre 2008)

AH ah moi je mettais les deux cotés en même temps...c'est sûrement ça...! 
J'essaye ca de suite...!

Merci encore pour votre aide....!


----------



## Alex 06 (10 Décembre 2008)

Et voilas ...c'est fais tout c passé super bien...ca été trés dur pour les nouvelle barrette de rentrer....faut vraiment y aller trés fort.... Encore merci ...!


----------

